# ♦ all-genre lgbtq+ roleplay forum invite ♦



## oven (Oct 23, 2017)

Peppersoap Comics is launching a barebones roleplay forum for active long-term roleplayers; original and fan characters, multi genre, lgbtq+ inclusive.  AND YOU ARE INVITED.  Because.  We actually need users to like... be.​
Board and subforums still under construction, but if you and your favorite rp partners want someplace to publicly showcase your descriptive chops, your carefully articulated character profiles and epicly spanning interpersonal dramas, well.  You can also post fanfic and original content recs!

We have a currency-for-wordcount feature and a post count leveling system as reward incentives; currency tradeable for hard-to-win badges in the shop.  

Users can set up a subforum of your own in the Neighborhood, alone or to share with other minimods of your choosing, to any theme.  In-forum banners on the list of future updates.

Users can create multiple accounts for several characters (currency can be gifted if traded for gold bullions in the shop) or one main account and utilize the imagewrap code for character avatars in the roleplays themselves.

This year's active event is NaNoWriMo, again for either FanFiction or Original Content; all genres welcome!  

Peppersoap Opera House is lgbtq+ inclusive - that's INCLUSIVE, not EXCLUSIVE, which means any romance or lack of romance is A-OK.  We make heavy and serious use of content flags and age-restricted warning labels, just like any visual art gallery or fiction archive online.

Personal Aside:  Art and Webcomicry are all good and well, but Writing was honestly my first love and I wouldn't be half the artist I am today if not for my writing community and roleplay partners, lost from the crumbling rp sites like GoGaia or Y!Gallery.  Despite the handful of successful e-mail RP partners I've salvaged over the years, I do miss that visual accumulation and public record of such vastly involved storylines and character development.  

Plus, the forum currency thing makes it more like a game, and the best BEST thing for writing improvement is just endless amounts of more writing.

Questions, comments, concerns?  We aren't going to be the next Gaia by any stretch of the imagination, but I've found a void in inclusive forum-based roleplay and decided to try and help fill the niche.  Here's hoping to a bustling little community of artists and writers showcasing their best storytelling skills, under their favorite genres and settings, with friends new and old.


----------

